# Amethyst Rollerblinds



## Davyruss (Dec 28, 2011)

The roller blinds on my 1999 Autosleepers Amethyst have become a bit slack over the years, I've undone every screw that I think will give me access to the blinds, but so far no luck, Is anyone out there who has had this problem and been able to overcome it?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the Forum. Were you able to fix it?


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*A/S Roller blinds*

Hi Davyruss, I had a similar problem with out A/S Clubman,,,, so I phoned A/S and bought some new ones, lovely sparkling white, easy enpugh to fit myself,,,,, problem solved,,,,, any probs try the 'Autosleepers forum' Cheers Jack, shedbrewer


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Its going back a few years but someone gave me chapter and verse on sorting our old Executives blinds which worked by retensioning the springs.

If you go in the A-S Section on this forum and search for blinds you should find it if archives go back that far


----------

